# Paddlefest 6-28-08 PB Hybrid off the Kayak



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

:B 

Fought the wind for the 8.1 miles from Coney Island to the Serpentine wall as part of the 1000+ boat Paddlefest event. Decided I would also do some trolling. Hooked into this guy trolling a jointed shad rap down stream about 3 MPH. 25" Hybrid (at first glance I thought it was a true striper, but upon closer examination I think its a hybrid). Anyway, the fish was thick and probably about 7 lb. Fought him for about 1/4 mile downstream. Only fish of the day.



Also saw a 4 ft paddlefish swimming around like a shark with its dorsal and tail fins clear out of the water; must have been injured.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Your picture is rather small, but I'm betting pure striper just by looking at his shape and size - long and narrow!

Hybrids are higher backed than that.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Its a nice fish no matter which species it is, especially for the conditions it was caught. 

I thought about trolling during Paddlefest but I talked myself out of it due to the crowd and the fact I didn't have a clue which lure to troll at the anticipated speed. With the debris in the water and the brutal head wind for the second half of the trip I was happy with my decision.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Darn nice fish regardless. I too am kinda thinking it's a pure striper, but the photo could be decieving by the angle you're holding him and I do see some broken lines. Great idea of trolling while at Paddlefest!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i like the idea of trolling paddlefest, who knows what you would catch. plus i think that is a fat true not a hybrid, the head and mouth look more like a true, and it has very few broken lines (not the best way to tell because trues can also have many broken lines) the paddlefish is an awesome sighthing, they are a bizzarre fish, they will as said feed at the surface, i have also seen them jump, its a crazy sight looking over and seeing a 4ft paddlfish crashing down


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice fish Brian!
I would never have considered trolling with all those other yaks and canoes, WTG!
LMJ


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

great looking fish. hopin i can land one like that soon!


----------



## chucky"D" (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice Fish. What a fight.


----------

